

Controlling Mazda RX-8 from your iPhone/iPod touch - codeodor
http://www.geekmyride.org/wiki/index.php/Jon%27s_RX-8

======
jballanc
Cool, but I was so waiting for him to start driving in circles like in
"Tomorrow Never Dies"...

------
jmtame
"I have an RFID tag surgically implanted in my left arm so I can unlock and
start the car simply by putting my arm near the window." Interesting.

------
noonespecial
We use alix and Soekris boards for all kind of nuts and bolts networking and
automation around here. The alix is from switzerland and hard to get hold of
but if you're in the usa and want to get into this, the soekris is easy to get
and use. They are full X86 computers that can run standard distros off compact
flash and only require about 5 watts.

Get them right from the source in California at www.soekris.com. Soren and
crew are great guys as well.

------
slavox
Great writeup though the title mislead me, I totally expected a RX-8 Driving
around..

But very cool!

------
weaksauce
Very cool hack. I wonder if he can adjust the timing and fuel mixtures on the
fly or if he is just doing the data acquisition to the db?

~~~
forkqueue
Pretty sure he can't - the ECU in the RX8 is encrypted in a way that hasn't
been broken yet :(

